# Good news for McInnis



## cpawfan

Larry Brown added Phil Ford to his coaching staff. That means Jeff won't have to travel far if he wants to sleep with Phil's wife again


----------



## Netted

cpawfan said:


> Larry Brown added Phil Ford to his coaching staff. That means Jeff won't have to travel far if he wants to sleep with Phil's wife again


What???? I don't know this one. More info please.


----------



## cpawfan

Netted- said:


> What???? I don't know this one. More info please.


It was one of the rumors of why he was asked to leave UNC.


----------



## Netted

cpawfan said:


> It was one of the rumors of why he was asked to leave UNC.


That's pretty crazy. Was Ford an assistant there?


----------



## cpawfan

Netted- said:


> That's pretty crazy. Was Ford an assistant there?


Yes


----------



## Netted

:cheers: Here's to you Mrs. Robinson... oops I mean Mrs. Ford.


----------



## furnace

That's messed up.


Just another example of McInnis' questionable character.


We should trade him as soon as possible for another big man.


----------



## jmk

furnace said:


> That's messed up.
> 
> 
> Just another example of McInnis' questionable character.
> 
> 
> We should trade him as soon as possible for another big man.


Player hater.


----------



## joshed_up

wow. interesting tidbit.


----------



## L

furnace said:


> That's messed up.
> 
> 
> Just another example of McInnis' questionable character.
> 
> 
> We should trade him as soon as possible for another big man.


or a pg of equal level that doesnt bring possible chem problems


----------



## NetIncome

furnace said:


> That's messed up.
> 
> 
> Just another example of McInnis' questionable character.
> 
> 
> We should trade him as soon as possible for another big man.


Mrs. Ford's character must be called into questionn as well. Who is more responsible, the teenage player or the wife of the assistant coach.


----------



## Petey

After beating the Knicks this upcoming season, McInnis will get the very best reward of all!

:bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

jmk said:


> Player hater.



I agree, Hate the game, and to be fair I do not think this was Mrs. Ford's first liaison with another man.


----------



## ghoti

cpawfan said:


> Larry Brown added Phil Ford to his coaching staff. That means Jeff won't have to travel far if he wants to sleep with Phil's wife again


Very convenient - and good for morale.

Expect good things out of the new, relaxed McInnis.

(Not getting enough minutes? No complaints. More energy for later!)

This also means he will probably use his option.


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Very convenient - and good for morale.
> 
> Expect good things out of the new, relaxed McInnis.
> 
> (Not getting enough minutes? No complaints. More energy for later!)
> 
> This also means he will probably use his option.


Haha... very nice.

-Petey


----------



## Netted

inuyasha232 said:


> or a pg of equal level that doesnt bring possible chem problems


Not to stir up a comotion or anything, but I just realized McInnis and Mike James salaries are a perfect match. Houston needs more of a true pg to start. I don't think McInnis is a VanGundy kind of player, so I doubt it happens. 

Not that I'm looking to trade players before the season even starts. I just happen to really like James (defense/shootiing) and what he whould bring to the Nets. :brokenhea


----------



## cpawfan

Netted- said:


> Not to stir up a comotion or anything, but I just realized McInnis and Mike James salaries are a perfect match. Houston needs more of a true pg to start. I don't think McInnis is a VanGundy kind of player, so I doubt it happens.
> 
> Not that I'm looking to trade players before the season even starts. I just happen to really like James (defense/shootiing) and what he whould bring to the Nets. :brokenhea


As far as the Nets go, I'd rather have Turiaf than McInnis

Jeff is a fine basketball player, but he really needs to go to a team where a coach will let him be the man as he doesn't like to share the spotlight. Unfortunally for him, there isn't one in the NBA


----------



## Drop_Dimes

Thats awesome, McInnis is quickly becoming my favorite Net, sleeping with the assistant coach's wife, what a don juan.


----------



## Petey

Anyone with pictures of her?

-Petey


----------



## furnace

Netted- said:


> Not to stir up a comotion or anything, but I just realized McInnis and Mike James salaries are a perfect match. Houston needs more of a true pg to start. I don't think McInnis is a VanGundy kind of player, so I doubt it happens.
> 
> Not that I'm looking to trade players before the season even starts. I just happen to really like James (defense/shootiing) and what he whould bring to the Nets. :brokenhea



DAYAM your killin' me!

I would LOVE to have Mike James on the team! He would be one of the few point guards I would trade McInnis for instead of a big man.

JMK and Pinoy: I do hate his game. He doesn't play defense and is a marginal passer. He's kind of like Marbury...even though he gets some good stats, he has an overall negative effect on the team when he's on the court.

HOPEFULLY he'll prove me wrong. But until then, I'd rather have Mike James or Lindsy Hunter.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Anyone with pictures of her?
> 
> -Petey


i believe her name is Traci Vample- 


> Ford was married in July 1988 to Traci Vample, a Salem College graduate and native of Durham, N.C. The Fords have a daughter, Tyler, and a son, Mitchell.


 http://tarheelblue.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/ford_phil00.html

more on the affair incident..



> In 1996, practically everyone in North Carolina had heard the gossip that University of North Carolina point guard Jeff McInnis had been sleeping with Phil Ford's wife. In his book A March to Madness, sportswriter John Feinstein delicately alludes to Duke fans razzing McInnis about "personal animosity between him and assistant coach Phil Ford." As that year's NBA draft neared, McInnis broke the official silence when he told the Charlotte Observer that Orlando Magic staffers had quizzed him about the allegations that he was leaving school early due to the fallout from an affair with Ford's wife. His answer: "Nothing ever happened. She is often hugging players. … The Duke people blew the whole thing up."


http://slate.msn.com/id/2111295/


----------



## Petey

Hmmmm. I ask for a picture of her, and you post a picture of her husband. Thanks _*fruitcake*_.

-Petey


----------



## Netted

fruitcake said:


> i believe her name is Traci Vample-
> http://tarheelblue.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/ford_phil00.html
> 
> more on the affair incident..
> 
> 
> http://slate.msn.com/id/2111295/


Well in olden times people often had surnames associated with their occupation. Such as Smith for blacksmith or Baker if they were bakers. I guess she comes from a long line of vamps. :laugh:


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Hmmmm. I ask for a picture of her, and you post a picture of her husband. Thanks _*fruitcake*_.
> 
> -Petey


hey i said her name was Traci Vample. Thats more information than you could find. And for the record---I *tried* looking for pictures---but Google didn't return anything and Salem College nothing either. 

Why don't you give it a shot?


----------



## Netted

I see Ford played for the Nets during the 82-83 season. I wonder if McInnis will wear his number?


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> hey i said her name was Traci Vample. Thats more information than you could find. And for the record---I *tried* looking for pictures---but Google didn't return anything and Salem College nothing either.
> 
> Why don't you give it a shot?


Find pictures only of his son and his wife.

Damnit!

Pictures!

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet

Priceless cpaw. Thanks for the info. You know I love this kind of stuff. Anyone have any links about the original 'incident'?

Edit: thanks Netted


----------



## Netted

Oh oh!! I just read Sura is undergoing knee surgery. Maybe the Rockets will need a more experienced pg? :raised_ey


----------



## Netted

SeaNet said:


> Priceless cpaw. Thanks for the info. You know I love this kind of stuff. Anyone have any links about the original 'incident'?
> 
> Edit: thanks Netted


It was nothing...literally. fruitcake came up with the goods.


----------



## SeaNet

From the Slate article....



> None of these escapades come close to approaching the majesty of the world's hottest locker room affair. Yankees pitchers Mike Kekich and Fritz Peterson first swapped wives in the summer of 1972 after a late, boozy dinner at the house of Yankees beat writer Maury Allen. That October, the lefties made the wife swap permanent and threw in the kids, dogs, and furniture for good measure. When the news broke in March 1973, the Yankees were besieged with mail. "Nobody was for it," a team spokesperson told the New York Times. "None of the letter-writers or phone-callers said, 'Good going, guys.' "
> 
> Yankees outfielder Ron Swoboda, who was at that first dinner, describes the spouse trading as an "early '70s era thing." Still, "it was so far outside the norm," Swoboda remembers. "It was beyond anybody's realm of reality—except it happened." In his book All Roads Lead to October, Maury Allen says that despite Peterson's insistence that this was a clean-cut "life swap," it "was a sex thing, mostly." The sex must've been pretty good. While Mike Kekich and Marilyn Peterson flamed out after a couple of months, Fritz Peterson and Susanne Kekich were still married as of 2000.


Man, the 70s must have been *cRAzY*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> After beating the Knicks this upcoming season, McInnis will get the very best reward of all!
> 
> :bsmile:
> 
> -Petey


yupp


----------



## kdub

Petey said:


> After beating the Knicks this upcoming season, McInnis will get the very best reward of all!
> 
> :bsmile:
> 
> -Petey


 :rotf: 

:greatjob:


----------



## kdub

Petey said:


> Hmmmm. I ask for a picture of her, and you post a picture of her husband. Thanks _*fruitcake*_.
> 
> -Petey


 :king: :laugh:


----------



## Lady7

She does not have photos online. She went to Durham High School and graduated back in 81. She always slept with guys that were at the top of their game and since Phil had money and no looks, she nabbed him also. She and her mom own a couple of daycares in Durham. Traci seduced Jeff McInnis and people are putting blame on him. lol..... If you knew her you would not be so quick to judge him. Yes I have known her since we were 10 years old.


----------



## KingofNewark

Dusted this one off after 3 years for your 1st post? LMAO. Why were you reading this?


----------



## chubibo

:laugh:


----------

